# business visa



## sam2608 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi,

i am planning to move to South Africa and run my own business.

i have spoken to a few immigration companies, and i understand the investment needed. 

One company has told me that if i get a work offer then i can also add a business permit and this means i no longer need to invest the high amount. 

I can get a work offer from some close family friends who run there own family businesses. 

The only issue is the cost of what they are charging, id prefer to do it myself. is it possible ? and if so, how?

any help is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Estie (May 23, 2013)

Yes, you can do this on your own. You would have to work through the SA consulate or if you are in SA, at the Department of Home Affairs. Immigration companies only take the pressure off you and also sit at home affairs so that you dont have to. Good luck!


----------



## mr.robotics (May 23, 2013)

Hello as far as I know 
it is not possible to run a business with a work visa. 
it must be a business visa or you should have a PR , then you can open up a business.
Even partnering with local south african citizen will be a issue because nowadays for business bank accounts you need to show that your permit is valid for business.

iam in the process of getting PR in SA....

cheers
paul


----------

